# How can I stop my kitten going on the work tops.



## Milliedogsmummy (Oct 25, 2016)

Our 12 week old kitten gizmo keeps getting on the worktops, initial we removed anything he could climb on to jump to the worktops now he's able to jump from floor to worktop. I really don't want him up on the worktops I'm worried he's going to hurt himself on the cooker rings I always put water in the pan I've used back on the ring I've used. We can't shut him out the kitchen as we have no door on between kitchen and living room plus litter tray is in the kitchen. Anyone suggest anything to deter him?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just keep putting him down and saying No. Consistently and every time. Make sure too there is nothing left there to tempt them.

Maybe block the access by putting obstacles in the way too to deter them at first?

Our two got the idea pretty fast.

I can't guarantee they didn't do it when I wasn't around, but I never caught them and I left things on the top occasionally that might have tempted them before. Same with tables. 

My mum allowed her cats on the tops and one did burn his foot on the halogen hob.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Not worth the effort IMO,just learn to be tidy and continue to leave pans of cold water on hot hob rings.
Much less stressful all round.
Cats are by nature curious so you really havnt a snowflake in hells chance 
By removing all available vantage points from the kitchen is most likely making it more likely that Gizmo is jumping on to the work top as he has no other way of seeing what is up there and putting the litter tray somewhere else would give him less reason to be there.


----------



## Yorkshirecats (Oct 5, 2016)

I am having the exact same issue with our two 4 month old kittens!! We keep the worktops as free of hazards as possible and tidy away food/plates etc but it is the electiric hobs that there is a problem. They stay hot for a long time and I have seen her get on while there is actually food cooking!! 

I have looked into various 'remedies' ie: Pet behaviour sprays (largely ineffective & expensive in the long run), shouting/ water spraying, putting kitchen foil on there but I think I am fighting a losing battle.

My OH said that they wouldn't be stupid enough to walk on the hob..... but one nearly ran into the open oven the other day while I was checking on something!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Yorkshirecats said:


> I am having the exact same issue with our two 4 month old kittens!! We keep the worktops as free of hazards as possible and tidy away food/plates etc but it is the electiric hobs that there is a problem. They stay hot for a long time and I have seen her get on while there is actually food cooking!!
> 
> I have looked into various 'remedies' ie: Pet behaviour sprays (largely ineffective & expensive in the long run), shouting/ water spraying, putting kitchen foil on there but I think I am fighting a losing battle.
> 
> My OH said that they wouldn't be stupid enough to walk on the hob..... but one nearly ran into the open oven the other day while I was checking on something!!!


Shouting and water spraying are never a good idea - they don't deter kittens and can just make them nervous and wary of you generally. A consistent, firm 'No' when they jump up or if you see them about to do so, putting them back on the floor, _may_ help - I stress _may - _but they still may jump up when you're not there. Keep work surfaces clear, especially of food so there is little of interest up there. You can buy covers to put over electric hobs - I guess they would work on gas rings too - you need to check if they are okay to put over hot hobs though as not all of them are


----------



## Yorkshirecats (Oct 5, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> Shouting and water spraying are never a good idea - they don't deter kittens and can just make them nervous and wary of you generally. A consistent, firm 'No' when they jump up or if you see them about to do so, putting them back on the floor, _may_ help - I stress _may - _but they still may jump up when you're not there. Keep work surfaces clear, especially of food so there is little of interest up there. You can buy covers to put over electric hobs - I guess they would work on gas rings too - you need to check if they are okay to put over hot hobs though as not all of them are


Good plan! I will look into a hob cover.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I would not tolerate kittens jumping up on work tops whilst I am cooking. Far too dangerous. Mine are even not allowed on the floor anywhere near the cooker when I am cooking in case I were to splash them with hot liquid or fat. 

I don't shut them out of the kitchen, but I have trained them to stay away from the area when I'm cooking and have provided safe alternatives for them. Cats love to sit high up and watch what you are doing. I have provided a couple of tall tubs and a cat tree in my kitchen/diner which my cats are happy to sit on instead of climbing on the work tops. They also sit on their perches when waiting for their meals.


----------



## Yorkshirecats (Oct 5, 2016)

Chillminx- have you done anything in particular (other than providing perches) for stopping them going on surfaces or near cooking?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Give them their own elevated space in the kitchen, a table, shelf on the wall, whatever works, and when they get on the counter, remove them to that space. Use their names, tell them this is your space. Feed them on those spots too, if possible, that way they will quickly become their own spots.

Edited to add-this of course is for when you are working in there. At other times keep the counter tops clear and safe, because when you aren't there, they will be checking things out. : )


----------



## Milliedogsmummy (Oct 25, 2016)

Kitchen is small so nowhere to put anything for gizmo can't move litter tray out the kitchen no room in the bathroom which is downstairs plus really not sure where in the living room it could go. He's not using the litter tray to get on work tops. Our cooker hobs is one that is flat and glows red when on, I can't remember what the name of it is.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Yorkshirecats said:


> Chillminx- have you done anything in particular (other than providing perches) for stopping them going on surfaces or near cooking?


Just as @lorilu has described, i.e. To train them, I calmly but firmly moved them off the worktops when I was cooking and placed each one on their own elevated perch. I also feed them on these elevated perches too, so they 'own' their space.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

chillminx said:


> Just as @lorilu has described, i.e. To train them, I calmly but firmly moved them off the worktops when I was cooking and placed each one on their own elevated perch. I also feed them on these elevated perches too, so they 'own' their space.


Yep. It works, too. I am a DROPPER. I cannot have cats under my feet when I am in the kitchen. It just isn't safe for them. They each have their Meal Spot and know if they want to be in the kitchen with me, that Spot, or one of the other elevated perches (clothes washer, wall shelf, table top freezer top, refrigerator top), is where they must be. I started this years ago with different cats. When new cats came in, their training was reinforced from seeing what the resident cats do.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

buffie said:


> Not worth the effort IMO,just learn to be tidy and continue to leave pans of cold water on hot hob rings.
> Much less stressful all round.
> .


Agree and it's an easy habit to get into, putting cold water back into the saucepans, along with wiping benches before use. Ours are trained to stay down while food is being prepared, rest of the time they can do as they please, there's a bunch of them up there now bird watching out the large window


----------

